

Death of a Professor - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/education/2013/11/death_of_duquesne_adjunct_margaret_mary_vojtko_what_really_happened_to_her.html

======
tptacek
Original reporting following up on this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6407321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6407321)

The story turns out to be much more complicated than what was originally
circulated.

